# Well that's me out of here then....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/crime/dubai-police-chief-asks-spies-to-leave-the-region-1.594536

As if!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> gulfnews : Dubai Police chief asks spies to leave the region
> 
> As if!!!!


How very polite 

Hope his lift is better
gulfnews : Now a Burj Khalifa replica from 160,000 phone cards


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> How very polite
> 
> Hope his lift is better
> gulfnews : Now a Burj Khalifa replica from 160,000 phone cards


There are some truly sad people out there ...



> Manoj Khira spent over Dh110,000 over the last six months reconstructing the world's tallest building.
> Khira separated the phone cards into bundles and made them into bricks using tape.


No **** sherlock, I tell you what with talent like being able to tape cards together he's wasted working in the hospitality sector!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This case is rather interesting

gulfnews : Truck driver denies he took drugs, says shisha was spiked

Can the UAE prosecute someone for having a drug in their system even if it was taken outside of the UAE? Cos if they can, then technically that means if you committed any crime anywhere in the world, you could be tried for it here? Or is it that you'd need to have (eg) the stolen items in your luggage?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> gulfnews : Dubai Police chief asks spies to leave the region
> 
> As if!!!!



hahahaha brilliant article,

If they do not leave in 1 week.... ''then we will cross that bridge when we come to it''

Honestly how can they publish quotes like that... they look so much more ridiculous and stupid then they already are...

:clap2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

marc said:


> hahahaha brilliant article,
> 
> If they do not leave in 1 week.... ''then we will cross that bridge when we come to it''
> 
> ...


Perhaps he was being literal and they all live on the other side of the creek?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL make sure its before 10.00pm otherwise floating bridge is closed. Police pay Salik?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This seems pretty spot on for Dubai. 

Does Dubai not have a pr office who maybe actually talks to their people before they just tell the newspaper anything and everything they feel like?


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

y not ? i mean its pretty logic ! with all the camera around town ! damm it they will spot them easily


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Made my day, still chuckling thanks.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> y not ? i mean its pretty logic ! with all the camera around town ! damm it they will spot them easily


They will be the ones with moustaches, big hats, sunglasses and a dodgy look in their eyes..............


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

His poor little building of phones cards not so great now!!

Some people really have way too much spare time on their hands!

New record for world's largest house of cards Video - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> His poor little building of phones cards not so great now!!
> 
> *Some people really have way too much spare time on their hands!*
> 
> New record for world's largest house of cards Video - Yahoo! News UK


Yeah, you for finding them!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah, you for finding them!


Dear Mr Pot,

Harsh!

Mr Kettle


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Dear Mr Pot,
> 
> Harsh!
> 
> Mr Kettle


Are you calling me black arse?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you calling me black arse?


I wouldn't be that rude..................................:tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you calling me black arse?


and smart arse would be more appropriate


----------

